# blisters on car roof



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all not an expert with bodywork spraying and painting,on my roof there is some blistering where it obviously wasnt painted right before.Would the whole roof need painting again.Or could a bodyshop repait the bad pit

Thanks the blistering is about 1/4 of the roof the rest is ok


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

For what it would cost I'd just get the whole roof done mate, won't be expensive


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks how much do you think clio mk2 £200?


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

anywhere from £50 to £500
ive been quoted £300 just to repaint a front bumper but can get a full car sprayed for £400
go round a few local resprayers and pick one your happy with 
have a look at work that they've already done 
some back street sprayers are better than the big insurance approved ones and a lot cheaper


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

logical would tell me to have the whole roof redone just for the sake of peace of mind until you don't strip it,you won't know if there's any other rust elsewhere on the roof and by doing the whole roof at least it'll all be uniform.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> thanks how much do you think clio mk2 £200?


really depends where you go, luckily the roof is a nice easy panel to paint so wouldn't need the best painter in the world if you know what I mean

a friend had his audi a4 roof done for £140 and look spot on, I'd be looking around the £200 mark give or take a bit. Visit a few places and have a look at their work bud


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

top replies thanks all will take the advice and look at their work andgetprices cheers al


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

A full car sprayed for £400?? Bet that looks good! Anybody in the trade knows that u would be lucky to have a front end painted to a half decent standard for that much, let alone a respray.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

pcm1980 said:


> A full car sprayed for £400?? Bet that looks good! Anybody in the trade knows that u would be lucky to have a front end painted to a half decent standard for that much, let alone a respray.


I know of two places that charge £400 to respray a car and one that's cheaper if you prep it 
your right that its very poor work but not everyone wants a car that looks detailed
a friend got his car key'd down both sides , its a £1000 car , is it worth spending a fortune on it ? from a distance it looks spotless when clean and most people don't notice how poor the paint really is


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

As above I know 2 places that will do a dust over for around £400 

Not a full paint job by any means, but smartens an old tatty car up a treat. As long as your not expecting a Ferrari paint job your alright lol


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Id paint the full thing, no point faffing about when it's easier to do the full panel. Plus you might end up removing any further problems you may encounter further down the line.

Sutty.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Clancy said:


> As above I know 2 places that will do a dust over for around £400
> 
> Not a full paint job by any means, but smartens an old tatty car up a treat. As long as your not expecting a Ferrari paint job your alright lol


Talk of 3rd world jobs have no place on DW!

Christ - what next ???? ...... suggestions of a bucket of water and an old pair of boxers to clean your car - and if you don't have time to do it yourself simply nip down to the nearest automatic car wash?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Who would paint half a roof panel ? You would most likely throw away enough clearcoat to do the roof anyway ?
A renault clio roof panel isnt the biggest panel but remember if its blistering the only way to resolve this issue is to remove all the problem areas paint to the metal,then it needs etch primer then 2k primer then paint n clear coat but also will the colour need blending into top of door frames where it meets roof ? Unless they can match it well or live with it off a touch ? Id want to charge about £270-£300 with all materials !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

squiggs said:


> Talk of 3rd world jobs have no place on DW!
> 
> Christ - what next ???? ...... suggestions of a bucket of water and an old pair of boxers to clean your car - and if you don't have time to do it yourself simply nip down to the nearest automatic car wash?


:lol:

If you read my previous post though I was in no way suggesting this. I was just agreeing with someone that there are places that will do a reasonable dust over for small money


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Clancy said:


> :lol:
> 
> If you read my previous post though I was in no way suggesting this. I was just agreeing with someone that there are places that will do a reasonable dust over for small money


:thumb:

...... but in the same way that most DW members wouldn't suggest that water and boxers will do a reasonable job - most painters know that there's no such thing as a reasonable 'dust over' (whatever that maybe?) for small money.

It might just about improve the looks of something destined for the scrape yard - but at that sort of money the chances are that after a couple of months it would look like something destined for the scrape yard.

Simple arithmetic coupled with a bit of basic business sense would surely lead most people to realise that when resprays at most bodyshops run into the thousands then something in the low hundreds just ain't going to work.

I'm still puzzled buy the term 'dust over'  
Either you put enough paint on or you don't - you put enough lacquer on or you don't .......
In either case by not putting it on and just 'dusting it over' it's going to result in an appalling finish that isn't covering properly and letting the elements in


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Only solution is just have the roof painted mate as others have advised.

A blow over for £400 well that's gone look shyte then month later its sunk back, gloss has dropped, and repairs look like Stevie wonder has done them. Id never do it for that price, there's a reason we charge what we do its called business not a charity.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its like the customers that turn up on the day and say
" while you've got the paint in the gun son i dented this side too "
Yea its that easy while it's in the gun you just flick some on anywhere that needs it ! 
If only they knew lol


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Exactly a good paint job is nothing without good prep before hand. To those on the outside it seems simple but in reality it's a nightmare of processes which requires skill and knowledge. It's not cheap for a reason!

Sutty.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Squiggs as far as I know, what they do is just key the paint then give the whole car a once over with a color coat and that's about it. Like you said it's not a great job but it looks Ok on a cheap car, if I had a grand car I loved I'd consider it over a 2k+ respray etc. But no for anything else I'd pay top money for the best sprayer around


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm on the lower end of the scale price wise but I don't think I would even do a repaint for £400... You'd probably make £150 profit on it at a maximum which wouldn't be worth it for the the time and effort. Best I'd do a repaint For without fixing damage would he about £600.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

£400 isn't even two days labour money. Take off materials and they must be left with pence. My glasurit clear coat costs nearly £420 gallon


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It's funny how people will gladly pay 15 quid to have their (house) windows cleaned which may take only 20 mins - which equates to the window cleaner potentially being on £45 an hour using minimum products, equipment or skill.
But when they need a paint repair which uses expensive products & equipment and requires a great deal of skill they think the job can be done for less per hour than they would pay a window cleaner :lol:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I think some of it stems from people having no idea of how much quality auto paint costs per litre, as Drew says, and secondly having no idea how much preparation is involved. I have only done my own welding, painting etc. on my restoration projects, and whilst a professional would do it a lot quicker, there can be a huge amount of work in repairing even a small dent, rust patch, or paint defect.

Near us there is usually a queue a mile long to have some dodgy looking guy spend 5 minutes washing your car with a bucket of mucky water for £7, but people often don't understand the overheads of running a legitimate business, that pays tax and uses quality products. If you are lucky you can get good, cheap resprays, but usually you get what you pay for.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

the demand for cheap resprays will always be there 
my old 02 reg focus is still looking ok , was sprayed 6 years ago for £300 
it was a work horse that needed smartened up and was only bought for £400
wasn't worth spending loads of money on 
I had an insurance approved bodyshop repair and respray my car after a smash £1800 bill and looks like stevie wonder done it , and when it went back to get all the dirt in the paint removed , they flattened it back and burnt through the paint at the edges of the door , ended up going to another bodyshop to get repainted 
expensive aint always best 
same as a detailer charging £200 and one charging £1000 , is the £1000 job always the better job ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks all been quoted lowest for roof 150 staying away from that quote highest 300,the quote for 300 was a guy who works alone has own bodyshop from home and was recommended does that seem ok 300?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's only worth it if your happy with the result.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes mate its a fair price if its to remove micro blisters


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If hes been recommended then its a good sign his work is ok,
Sometimes as with anything he could have an off day lol


----------

